# Decent Rain Proof Tent?



## Groundmagnet (Sep 18, 2018)

I have been hanging out the past few days at a nice spot by a stream in Upstate NY on a friends property. In the past 24 hours, we got like 3 inches of rain. Usually I build a shelter or hang a hammock, but no place for either. Left yesterday before the rains hit and just returned to my tent, only to find it wet and leaking. I'm glad I took my pack with me, and more importantly my guitar. Just left a sleeping mat. I have a decent ground cloth on this (folded up tarp), but it looks like the tent was leaking through the rain fly. I'm using a Eureka Apex XT... Old model. 

Any suggestions to waterproof the rain fly more? I've already coated the seams with the manufacturer provided stuff. 

I kind of like doing the tent thing versus finding a place to hang a hammock, but I can't deal with the leakage. LOL there was actually a frog chilling in the "porch" area covered by the fly. This tent has 2 extended rain fly areas. Usually good enough to put a pack and boots. Not sure anymore with the current seepage.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 18, 2018)

I know I'm always recommending high-end gear, but....

MSR Hubba Hubba
Almost any Mountainsmith tent

As far as waterproofing, I hate to say it, but when that original waterproofing is gone, you may as well toss it and get another. Because waterproofing treatment will only last a small while.

Unless you use that rubber cement type stuff.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 18, 2018)

Also, that tent doesnt look like it is staked out....that's like, key to preventing leaks.


----------



## Groundmagnet (Sep 18, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Also, that tent doesnt look like it is staked out....that's like, key to preventing leaks.


It was,was in the process of taking it down. No fun to sleep in a wet tent. I had the msr hubba in the past, 1 person variety. I put it away damp into storage, couldn’t deal with the mold smell...


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Sep 18, 2018)

http://www.zpacks.com/shelter/hexamid.shtml

I always like tarps or tarp tents over a tent as you get more airflow and less condensation. But to each their own style and preferences. I also will splurge on better gear and have it last than buy cheap and have to keep buying new gear. 
I really like John Z's gear setup and minimalist mindset. 

_Link: https://youtu.be/LHmtdtctzzc_​


----------



## Vance Lee (Sep 18, 2018)

I live off my bicycle in Florida. I don't have much $. I use two tarps from walmart - the cheap blue ones. One for ground, one that I stake in a diamond shape with three points, and then bungie the fourth gaumlet towards a tree. It rains a lot and I haven't got anything wet. I only setup for sleep time and remove the tarps first thing after waking. I also camp only one night in any given spot. Stopped buying tents as I never found a water tight tent on my budget.


----------



## Free Jones (Sep 18, 2018)

once in the desert I found this abandoned tent that was from Ethiopia. it was for three or four people but it folded up lightly enough in my pack. I carried it around for almost a year. ne ways I holed up in it for two days during the monsoon rains of early spring SoCal and not a drop got in. I dont remember the brand but its proly worth researching gear made in countries where its not just considered a hobby. when I think about it tho it may well have been a Eureka tent...I don't know why it didn't leak.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a North Face tent that I am quite fond of. It only requires 3 poles, kind of a unique design.. It stays dry unless I don’t pitch it properly (should be on a little bit of a slope, otherwise you might end up in a puddle if there’s heavy rain). I’m pretty sure it’s called Talus 33. But I can double check, if you like. I think all North Face stuff is pretty good, but pricey. If you don’t have much money to spend on a good tent, then I’d probably go with Vance Lee’s method, because in my experience cheap tents are a waste of money, they break so easily (sometimes right away)
But maybe somebody else knows of a low price tent that doesn’t suck.
P.s: I don’t carry my tent when I travel cuz I like to pack light..
Also, if you get a nice tent, it’s important to take good care of it. Like, read the instruction manual (a lot of folks think they’re “too smart” to read the manual). Clean it and air it out (don’t pack it up wet, but you already learned that the hard way..)


----------



## ironman (Sep 20, 2018)

Vance Lee said:


> I live off my bicycle in Florida. I don't have much $. I use two tarps from walmart - the cheap blue ones. One for ground, one that I stake in a diamond shape with three points, and then bungie the fourth gaumlet towards a tree. It rains a lot and I haven't got anything wet. I only setup for sleep time and remove the tarps first thing after waking. I also camp only one night in any given spot. Stopped buying tents as I never found a water tight tent on my budget.


O know some cool vamp spots i stay in fl all winter also pm bike


----------



## Dameon (Sep 20, 2018)

Is the leak a rip, or is moisture penetrating the material? If it's the latter, you just need to apply new rainproofing to it, which you can get at just about any camping store for pretty cheap. Those Eureka Alpine series tents are good, I had a similar one about a decade ago, and it was a trooper and relatively lightweight.

Also, if you don't already know, having ventilation is key. Preferably, you keep the vents wide open. Otherwise, you get condensation that'll build up and drip on you, which can look like a leak.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 21, 2018)

Vance Lee said:


> I live off my bicycle in Florida. I don't have much $. I use two tarps from walmart - the cheap blue ones. One for ground, one that I stake in a diamond shape with three points, and then bungie the fourth gaumlet towards a tree. It rains a lot and I haven't got anything wet. I only setup for sleep time and remove the tarps first thing after waking. I also camp only one night in any given spot. Stopped buying tents as I never found a water tight tent on my budget.



Hey, can you post a picture of your tarp setup? If not, that’s ok. I’m just curious.. I’m considering bringing a tarp with me, but haven’t decided. I’m planning on doing work exchange type stuff where shelter is provided, but it might be nice to have the option to camp.. anyways, thanks for the tip regardless 

Happy travels!


----------



## Dmac (Sep 21, 2018)

No matter the brand of tent you have, you will be better off with a tarp over it. And one under it too.


----------



## Vance Lee (Sep 21, 2018)

Katbearfoot said:


> Hey, can you post a picture of your tarp setup? If not, that’s ok. I’m just curious.. I’m considering bringing a tarp with me, but haven’t decided. I’m planning on doing work exchange type stuff where shelter is provided, but it might be nice to have the option to camp.. anyways, thanks for the tip regardless
> 
> Happy travels!


Just tore down lol. I will try to remember in the morning.


----------



## Vance Lee (Sep 21, 2018)

Vance Lee said:


> Just tore down lol. I will try to remember in the morning.


 In the mean time, this represents what I do. I tie mine with only about 2" of headroom. As I say, my shelter is only for sleep. That low profile I have found to resist the worst of Florida's thunderstorms. Again, I use another tarp for the ground.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Sep 22, 2018)

geartrade.com is a great place to get good used equipment. It hasn't let me down yet. Also, I got some great deals on tarps by using a site called vipon.com. Hope it's Ok I mentioned those sites as I'm in no way at all affiliated with them, I just use them to get gear at a great price as I don't have a lot of money.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jan 21, 2019)

I am, of course, late to the party. But here goes, anyway

I read really good things about the last couple iterations of USMC tents. They are purported to be absolutely bullet proof, and rainproof. But, they are not cheap, and not light weight, so I bought a Dutch Army hooped bivvy, a very popular item among bushcrafters in Europe, not at all easy to find in the U.S. . Got it off eBay from the U.K. Reasonably priced, light enough, and nearly impervious to water, you can even set it up in 3” of water and remain dry - so,they say. I will find out soon.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Sep 29, 2019)

Kelty tents are my recommendation. 
Also, the fly cannot be touching the tent, on ANY tent, or water will leak through.
And, definitely stay away from ozar trail tents. They definitely leak bad.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Sep 29, 2019)

If you are going to live n a tent in one place for a while, rig a Walmart tarp _over_ the fly (from trees or guyed out poles), at least a foot or so clear of all parts.

The tap should be a good bit bigger than the tent. Leave the fly on, but rig the tarp as a Super-Fly.

This will also make it _much_ cooler in hot sun, especially if you buy the heavy Walmart tarp and put it silver side up, brown side down. This will require heavier line than the thin ones, of course.

As mentioned by many, keep those guy-lines tight (allowing for wind), and the tarp taut, or at least taut-ish.


----------



## benton (Jan 6, 2020)

I am unable to recommend a specific tent. However, I have had success with freestanding dome tents. The kind where the two poles cross each other and with a full rainfly.

Right out of the box, I spray the rainfly and the non-mesh portions of the tent with a couple of coats of silicone spray and allow to dry.

I picked up a Kelty at Dick's sporting goods out of necessity recently. The first time I used it there was a torrential downpour and inside the tent stayed totally dry.

I myself am not a fan of using a tarp under the tent specifically for waterproofing. However, since my current tent doesn't have a floor made of tarp material I am using one to protect the floor of the tent. I would recommend not having any of the tarp extending past the tent on the ground, as water can collect there and eventually enter your tent.

I am in the habit of putting cardboard down inside the tent to sleep on for insulation from the cold ground, and this can also offer protection should any water manage to seep in from below.


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 24, 2020)

Thick clear painters plastic floor covering. Alot for cheap, light as fuck warming, waterproof and clear. When one section gets messed up just cut off a bit more. Dirt cheap to replace.


----------



## lazerskull (Jan 27, 2020)

Since you're on your friend's property sounds like you are pretty much stationary there. Get some pallets make a foundation off the ground. Put some hay or grass over the pallets. Throw a foam pad in the tent. Get an extra tarp like the other guys said.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, the OP hasn’t even logged in here since late 2018.


----------

